# Restored an old saw, now help me identify it!(pics of restore inside)



## Willeh (Dec 30, 2011)

All through my childhood, i recall this old saw hanging on the wall of my dad's garage. My dad was a millwright and didn't have the time of day for anything to do with wood.. As such, he didn't have any related tools, so in the odd occasion that wood would need to be cut around the house, the job was always turned to this old saw hanging on the wall.. Decade after decade, it always looked the same, and got a work out once or twice a year. Last week, I decided to ask the old man for the saw so that I could breath some life into it and maybe get a bit of use out of it, since afterall, i've been really moving towards hand tools lately.

My dad says this was one of the first tools he got in Canada when he emmigrated from the UK in the 70s. He was given it by a friend who was cleaning out a garage, and in his recollection, when he got it, it was a really old saw that has looked pretty much the same way it did when he gave it to me (as pictured below).



















Still surprisingly sharp and cuts pretty well both rip and crosscut (I have no idea whether it is setup to rip or crosscut, but it does a decent job with both).

Here it is after some TLC. I tried to go after a old but well cared for look rather than take it right down to fresh and make it look like brand new. I didnt try too hard to remove some of the deeper stains fearing weakening the saw plate. The steel is still very flexible and hasnt brittled over the years.





































The handle appears to be made of Beech. Would really appreciate any guesses as to what this saw is, what its proper use is, and how old it might be.


----------



## DocBailey (Dec 9, 2011)

I was going to tell you that what I think you have there is the Canadian version of our generic and ubiquitous "Warranted Superior" medallion which typically features an eagle.
But - upon closer inspection, I believe the "S.D. may stand for Shurley-Dietrich-erstwhile Canadian Saw Makers


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

How did you clean up the cruddy rusty blade?


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

Great work on the restore! I love that medallion.


----------



## mook (Apr 16, 2011)

It must be a Beaver….(


----------



## Willeh (Dec 30, 2011)

Got a bit more luck in a canadian woodworking forum.. some people with local knowledge. From what they've said, it is a Shurley-Deitrich.Apparently this medalion is a throw over from when Shurly took over RH Smith in the late 1890's. Smith used the Beaver medalion and Shurly kept the beaver on saws made in St. Catherines prior making then all in Galt. That said, it is likely pre WW1.


----------



## Willeh (Dec 30, 2011)

Joe Lyddon:

To clean the blade, i first gave it a light sanding with 150 grit paper to loosen the heavy tarnish and get the paint splatters and heavy crud off, then i applied Naval Jelly Rust Remover and scrubbed with a foam sanding block, rinsed with water and repeated 2 more times, then a light sanding with 300 grit paper and rub with fine steel wool, polished with "Autosol" metal polish.


----------



## DaveMu (Jan 4, 2012)

Nice job on the restoration!


----------

